# Accidently frozen apples...



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

I have 5 bushels of apples that accidently froze in our back shop as our temps went way down. Any ideas for what to do with them now? I am thinking dehydrating some and slicing the rest and putting them in bags in the freezer for crisps, pies, etc. What do you think? I am very frustrated right now as those apples were part of our winter food supply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

We had several bushels of apples freeze---temps stayed cold. We slow thawed them and made apple juice - 242 quarts this year. I think the freezing breaks down the cell wall and increases yield. The juice is very good. The pulp could have gone to the livestock, but I think it went out to for the deer. As far as dehydrating, that should work fine. 10 trays on my dehydrator makes about 3 gallons of dried chips. Dried can be reconstituted and used to make pies and crisps. (although I've never tried it). SO you still have a winter food supply, just not in the same form.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

applesauce? slice and make apple pie filling?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I do not know how you can dehydrate them. Mine also froze and they are mush. Sause or juice is all I can do with mine. I have enough,so they are staying frozen for the rabbits.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I take that back, make apple rollups. Plain or apple pie spice.


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

Thank you for your kind respnes. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Maybe it depends on the type of apple? The ones we had that froze were all "winter keeper" type apples. We did dehydrate Prairie Spy and NW Greenings that had frozen and they turned out great. I think if the temp fluctuates a lot above and below freezing it wouldn't be good on the apples. When ours froze the temps were pretty stable.


----------

